# How do I fix this??



## fixorrun (Jul 18, 2011)

My husband is having "sexy talk" with other women. This includes pics. Answering personal ads from Craigs List. I have talked to him about this in the past. He lies and tells me it wont happen again or it was just innocent conversation. Some times it is on Facebook messages, txt messages, emails. This is very hurtful and reaction is always extemely defensive. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry  How long have you been together? Do you have kids? In addition to your emotional health, I would be concerned for your physical health; there are a lot of nasty diseases out there. Is there some reason that you feel things will get better?


----------



## fixorrun (Jul 18, 2011)

we have been together for 4 years and we have a son. He is 6. I am hoping that the sexy talk has not gone to actual meeting and such, however I am not sure.


----------



## fixorrun (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't want to give up on marriage. I want to try every option and explore all possibillities to make this work.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Get tested for STDs.

Realize it takes two to make a marriage work.

The choice to stop philandering is his solely. If he doesn't stop, what is your plan?


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

Not sure why it was assumed there was physical contact, but I will tell you that you're about to learn (from this site), that the texting, and emails are very damaging to a relationship.

He's going to be in denial about everything going on, but I would try to show him that his actions could result in a separation with you.

Yes, you may not realize it just yet, but you're husband's actions are typical for those having "sexting affairs", and affairs kown as "emotional affairs".
Trust me, they're very destructive, and you need to stop it now.

If he's being ignorant, maybe try to do some research on emotional affairs, and bring this to his attention. If he has some morals, he may understand what's going on, and back off. 

You have work to do.


----------



## fixorrun (Jul 18, 2011)

we have definately hit the denial part. He denies most of the conversations and when asked why does it he says "I don't know" I do not think he has gone to a physical relationship.


----------

